# Xbox 360: Neuling hat viele Fragen und braucht Rat - droht account-ban?



## RubenPlinius (28. Februar 2011)

hallo leute

verzeiht den xbox thread bei buffed, aber auf diese community ist bezüglich rat verlass

ich hab google und die sufu bemüht aber ich habe noch keine ausführlichen antworten auf meine fragen finden können

ich hab jetzt die xbox 360s neu gekauft
ich habe aber bereits eine windows live id
diese habe ich beim einrichten der xbox eingeben ("gamertag wiederherstellen")
akkerdings habe ich nicht den einmonatigen gold monat bekommen, den jeder neuer xbox kunde kriegen sollte - oder liegt der extra als code bei? oder war es mein fehler eine bestehende windows live id zu verwenden?

kann ich einem profil mehrere avatare zuweisen?
denn der fall ist dieser: ich nutze die box mit meiner freundin zusammen
ich möchte dass spielachievements natürlich am gamertag gutgeschrieben werden, aber natürlich will meine freundin auch ihren eigenen, weiblichen, avatar nutzen
ist es möglich einen gamertag mit 2 avataren zu benützen? oder muss man dazu 2 "profile" erstellen mit unterschiedlichen avataren?
ich kenn das prinzip halt nur von der Wii mit den Mii's, die je nach spieler gewechselt werden konnten...und soetwas suche ich in diesem fall auch

und ich habe fälschlicherweise beim erstmaligen einschlaten der xbox (da kein itnernetanschluss) ein offline profil erstellt - wie kann ich dieses löschen? (da ich mich nicht bei windows live/xbox live anmelden konnte, da ich nirgends eine option gefunden habe außer "neue ID erstellen/xbox live beitreten")

und wie ist das mit kinect?
wie genau funktioniert es dass ich zb den dvd player mit kinect steuere? muss ich dafür extra was einstellen oder tuts das automatisch?

kann man microsoft/xbox punkte auch mit paysafecard bezahlen?

bezüglich der frage mit den 2 avataren/profilen:
wenn sich zb meine freundin ein zweites profil erstellen müsste und sie würde ein spiel einlegen...müsste das nochmal installiert werden oder ist das profil nur eine "reine formalität"?

ich bedanke mich herzlich und bin für jeden zusätzlichen rat bzgl des xbox live kontos, profilen etc sehr sehr dankbar - denn ich blick da grad gar nicht durch xD


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt die xbox 360s neu gekauft


Gleich mehrere? Du hast viel Geld, mein Sohn.



> oder war es mein fehler eine bestehende windows live id zu verwenden?



Ich nehme an, es liegt an der bestehenden Windows Live ID. Sicher bin ich mir nicht.



> und wie ist das mit kinect?
> wie genau funktioniert es dass ich zb den dvd player mit kinect steuere? muss ich dafür extra was einstellen oder tuts das automatisch?



DVD Player = das Laufwerk der Xbox 360? Die DVD-Funktion der Konsole?



> kann man microsoft/xbox punkte auch mit paysafecard bezahlen?



Du kannst die Punkte auch im Internet als Karte bestellen oder in Spiele/Elektrofachgeräten, die auch Videospiele anbieten. Auf der Karte ist dann ein Code, die dir die Punkte freischalten. Ob intern Paysafe-Card verwendet wird, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gleich mehrere? Du hast viel Geld, mein Sohn.



hast du das "s" für den plural gehalten?
pardon, es steht für xbox 360 slim


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> hast du das "s" für den plural gehalten?
> pardon, es steht für xbox 360 slim



Aha, dann ergibt das natürlich mehr Sinn.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Februar 2011)

ich persönlich beziehe meine punkte über ein einfaches lastschriftverfahren
ist entspannt und unkompliziert

- Meines Wissens nach ist je Profil nur ein Avatar möglich
- Soweit ich weiß werden Offline Profile automatisch als Online Profile genutzt sobald du einmal beigetreten bist
- Spiele werden prinzipiell nicht installierst, es sei denn das ist dein ausdrücklicher Wunsch. Und auch dann kann deine Freundin mit ihrem Profil das Spiel ganz normal starten
- Kinect justiert sich bei erstmaliger Nutzung und ist unkompliziert zu konfigurieren
- Bei dem Gratismonat bin ich selber nicht sicher, da ich meine X-Box nem Kumpel abgekauft hatte


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. Februar 2011)

und wie kann ich ein spiel installieren?

bisher ist mir das noch nicht gelungen xD

naja lastschrift wär mir nicht so recht...ist paysafe denn nicht möglich?
und ist es möglich dass ich das (derzeit noch) offline profil meiner freundin irgendwie in ein online profil wandle? weil wenn ich ja meine live-id eingeben würde, würde ja nur erscheinen "diese ID ist bereits mit einem anderen gamertag verknüpft"

und gibt es bei microsoft arcade auch gratis spiele oder kosten die alle was?

und bei welchen "gelegenheiten" nutzt man den avatar eigentlich? wird der im spiel angezeigt?

ich habe bei mir kinect in einem regal über dem fernseher stehen - die kinect leiste scheint ihren kopf sehr "geneigt" zu halten und erfasst bei meinen 1,90m größe zb meinen kopf nicht vollständig
soll ich da "händisch" nachhelfen und die leiste justieren oder sollte kinect das nicht automatisch richtig einstellen?

wie kann ich kinect diesbezüglich richtig konfigurieren?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. Februar 2011)

Hi Rubenplinius. 

Werde dir mal helfen mit deine fragen hab selber schon seit 2005 ne xbox 360.

Also wen du goldprofil hast kanst du online spielen, die kanste durch karten wie 1 monat.3 monate oder 12+1 monate kaufen 

die meisten arcade games kosten oder du gehts auf amazon und bestellts dir http://www.amazon.de/Xbox-360-Live-Points-Card/dp/B0043W272K/ref=sr_1_44?ie=UTF8&qid=1298914003&sr=8-44

avatare werden bei uno zb angezeigt aber in games eher nicht 

also kinect ist auch neu für mich neu

nein es geht nur ein avatar 

das mt internet gehts du auf system einstellung da kanste es ändern wen du weitere fragen hast pn an mich


----------



## ZAM (28. Februar 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich persönlich beziehe meine punkte über ein einfaches lastschriftverfahren



W00t? Über den XBOX-Store? Bei mir kommt da immer, dass Punktekauf per Lastschrift nicht möglich ist.

@Spielinstallation
"Mein XBOX" -> Beim Spiel die "Y"-Taste drücken (glaube ich). Da sollte dann die Spielinstallationsoption auftauchen.

Wegen Gratismonat: Ich hab auch meinen GfWL-Account als XBOX-Live-Account genutzt und hatte einen Freimonat. Check mal die Packungen, die dabei waren - ich glaube da ist irgendwo ne Ruppelkarte.


----------



## Ogil (28. Februar 2011)

Ja - sollte da irgendwo eine Karte mit Code fuer den Freimonat geben.

Profile kannst Du so viele einrichten wie Du magst - allerdings ist nicht jedes Profil "Live Gold". Man kann aber z.B. ein Familien-Gold-Package kaufen. Man loggt dann halt sein Profil ein und dann bekommt man nur dafuer die Erfolge, sieht die Freundesliste usw. Installieren musst Du nur einmal, Spielstaende werden abhaengig vom Profil gespeichert.

Zu Kinect kann ich leider nix sagen.


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. Februar 2011)

vielen dank das hilft schon weiter 

und ist es möglich die spiele, die die avatare nutzen, lokal gemeinsam zu spielen? also UNO nehme ich an nicht...da würd man sich ja in die karten schauen...aber gibt es ein gutes (auch von preis/leistung her) arcade spiel das die avatare nutzt?
und wie kauft man spiele? im marketplace wird mir kein "kaufen" button angezeigt...also nicht mal ein preis...muss ich erst punkte einlösen bevor ich informationen angezeigt bekomme? denn ich war mir schon sicher im "store" zu sein...aber dass mir nicht mal preise angezeigt wurde verwirrt mich

und wie sieht es mit musik/bildern aus? auf 250gb geht sich ja einiges aus...
ist es möglich während dem spielen seine "eigene" musik zu hören? also von daten auf der festplatte?
in dem fall würde ich gerne musik und auch bilder (zum herzeigen auf dem fernseher) auf die xbox kopieren, aberich habe angst um meine "privatsphäre"...
wie verhält sich die xbox bzw ein xbox live account? meldet der sich zu hause und petzt: der user xy hat diese und jene musik etc auf der platte?
oder schlimmer noch, "shared" die xbox mediendaten? denn ich möchte die daten ausschließlich für mich selber nutzen und nicht aus versehen diese daten in einem netzwerk sharen (das heim netz aus pc, notebook und xbox mal abgesehen)

und wie viele profile kann man auf einer xbox erstellen?
ist das unbegrenzt? denn mir wird aktuell nur ein freies "profil erstellen" feld angezeigt
und wie kann ich erstellte profile löschen?

kann man mit kinect die dvd wiedergabe steuern? (also play, pause etc) denn bei mir schaltet sich die leiste derweil immer ab wenn ich eine dvd starte

ich danke euch für euren rat 

edit: und wäre paysafe möglich? ich hab noch nirgedwo eine möglichkeit gefunden die zahlungsmethoden in ruhe durchzusehen


----------



## ZAM (28. Februar 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> vielen dank das hilft schon weiter
> 
> und ist es möglich die spiele, die die avatare nutzen, lokal gemeinsam zu spielen? also UNO nehme ich an nicht...da würd man sich ja in die karten schauen...aber gibt es ein gutes (auch von preis/leistung her) arcade spiel das die avatare nutzt?



Avatargames sind ausnahmslos Online-Multiplayer-Games.



> und wie kauft man spiele? im marketplace wird mir kein "kaufen" button angezeigt...also nicht mal ein preis...muss ich erst punkte einlösen bevor ich informationen angezeigt bekomme?



Ja, brauchst erst Punkte für alle Titel, bei denen in der Detailansicht Punkte ausgewiesen sind - einige Titel kann man aber auch direkt per Lastschrift/Kreditkarte kaufen.



> ist es möglich während dem spielen seine "eigene" musik zu hören? also von daten auf der festplatte?



Jo



> in dem fall würde ich gerne musik und auch bilder (zum herzeigen auf dem fernseher) auf die xbox kopieren, aberich habe angst um meine "privatsphäre"...



Lies das Handbuch



> und wie viele profile kann man auf einer xbox erstellen?



Steht vielleicht auch im Handbuch.



> Und wie kann ich erstellte profile löschen?



Bitte, schau dir doch das System erstmal an, bevor du Fragen stellt. Es ist wirklich alles sehr genau erklärt.



> edit: und wäre paysafe möglich? ich hab noch nirgedwo eine möglichkeit gefunden die zahlungsmethoden in ruhe durchzusehen



Nein.


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. Februar 2011)

das handbuch habe ich schon mehrfach durchgekaut - ich habe lang genug erfahrung mit pc/konsolen probleme dass ich um den wert einer anleitung weiß 
allerdings ist das handbuch nur sehr dünn...und antworten habe ich leider nicht gefunden

insbesondere auf die frage nach den profilen - wie viele kann man maximal haben und vor allem wie lösche ich eines? vielleicht bin ich auch blind, aber am on screen menü habe ich nichts gefünden... (also alá "löschen" = Y oder so)

und wie ist das mit musik?
kopier ich die daten einfach auf die xbox bzw lasse sie auf einem usb stick den ich an die xbox anstecke...und abspielen tu ich sie mit Zune, oder?
erstellt zune automatisch eine bibliothek, oder kann ich auch einfach nur eine datei öffnen ohne dass es gleich versucht meine daten zu verwalten?
und "telefoniert" zune nach hause? und fängt zune/xbox live eh nicht an aus irgendeinem grund auf einmal meine daten/files zu sharen? (weil bei halo reach habe ich einen menü eintrag gefunden: "file share"...und ich weiß nicht viel damit anzufangen)

CDs kann die xbox (laut handbuch) ja rippen (also in mp3 o.ä. konvertieren) - kann sie das auch mit dvds?
weil über zune kann man anscheinend filme per kinect steuern...und ich würde gerne in dem fall meine lieblingsfilme auf die xbox kopieren und mit zune dann steuern - geht das?

verzeiht bitte dass ich mich so kompliziert anstelle...aber ich habe immer am meisten sorge um meine daten...ich würde nicht wollen dass meine bilder, musik oder ähnliches auf einmal im xbox netzwerk landen...
ich will sie einfach lokal nutzen
kann ich das, ohne dass Zune irgendwas dummes anstellt?

gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche privatsphäre einstellungen die man beachten sollte auf der xbox? ich habe mich ein wenig durchgeklickt aber noch nicht viel gefunden
gibt es "wichtige" privatsphäre einstellungen die ich konfigurieren sollte? wenn ja, wo im menü finde ich diese?

ich bedanke mich nochmals herzlich dass ihr einem xbox anfänger auf die sprünge helft


----------



## ZAM (28. Februar 2011)

Du solltest dich im ersten Schritt vielleicht erstmal von der Panik lösen, dass all deine Daten irgendwo hin übertragen werden, oder jeder Knopf dein Konto ins Minus bringt.


Im nächsten Schritt kannst du dann anfangen, dir jede Buttonbeschreibung innerhalb eines jeden Menüs/Bereichs genauer anzuschauen.

Ich empfehle dir auch mal den mittleren Knopf auf dem Controller zu drücken. Da findest du noch weitere Einstellungen und Menüs.


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> und fängt zune/xbox live eh nicht an aus irgendeinem grund auf einmal meine daten/files zu sharen?



Das bezweifle ich doch sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr stark...


----------



## RubenPlinius (1. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du solltest dich im ersten Schritt vielleicht erstmal von der Panik lösen, dass all deine Daten irgendwo hin übertragen werden, oder jeder Knopf dein Konto ins Minus bringt.
> 
> 
> Im nächsten Schritt kannst du dann anfangen, dir jede Buttonbeschreibung innerhalb eines jeden Menüs/Bereichs genauer anzuschauen.
> ...



naja von der panik lösen...das stimmt schon, ich bin ein wenig übervorsichtig xD
aber du stellst mich gar dar, als ob ich unfähig wäre ein on screen menue zu lesen ^^
ich hab mich viel durchgeklickt...aber es sich halt sehr viele frage über geblieben

die "abspielfunktion" aus dem xbox menü heraus...ist die von zune verwaltet oder hat die xbox da ihre eigene software?
wenn ich musikdaten auf die xbox lege wird dann nicht irgendwo im Xbox Live gepostet "nutzer XY hört gerade das und das"?

edit: und eine wcihtige frage hätte ich wegen 2 profilen auf einen account...
für den avatar meiner freundin würde ich gerne eine katze als requisit im avatar marketplace kaufen...ohne xbox live account geht das natürlich nicht, aber so wie ich es sehe kann ich mich auch nicht "für sie" mit meinem xbox live account anmelden und ihr die katze kaufen...
muss sich meine freundin extra nur für dieses eine requisít einen xbox live zugang zulegen? oder gibt es eine möglichkeit wie ich irgendwie mit meiner live id ihr das requisit für ihr profil kaufen kann?


----------



## RubenPlinius (3. März 2011)

verzeiht die frage

aber kann man die sprache eines spiels auf englisch umstellen?
ich habe gelesen dass man die sprache theoretisch ändern kann wenn man im dashboard die sprache auf englisch setzt...aber gibt es auch die möglichkeit dass ich für account A die sprache auf englisch setze und für account B die sprache auf deutsch?
und zum "sprache wechseln"... ist es da egal ob das spiel installiert ist oder nicht?


----------



## LoLTroll (3. März 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> verzeiht die frage
> 
> aber kann man die sprache eines spiels auf englisch umstellen?
> ich habe gelesen dass man die sprache theoretisch ändern kann wenn man im dashboard die sprache auf englisch setzt...aber gibt es auch die möglichkeit dass ich für account A die sprache auf englisch setze und für account B die sprache auf deutsch?
> und zum "sprache wechseln"... ist es da egal ob das spiel installiert ist oder nicht?



Die Frage stellt sich viel grundlegender:

Viele Spiele haben nur eine Sprachausgabe, da der Speicher auf der DVD sehr begrenzt ist. Du musst also Glück haben, wenn noch zB die englische Sprachausgabe auf der Disk ist. Das gleiche gilt natürlich für englische Spiele in dt. BOXen.
Aber wenn eine 2. Sprachausgabe vorhanden ist auf der Disk, dann orientiert sie sich an der Systemsprache der BOX und ganz, ganz selten kann man diese speziell unter den Optionen auswählen.


----------



## RubenPlinius (3. März 2011)

herzlichen dank für die info 

gut dann werde ich das mal bei dragon age probieren 
(halo reach zb ist bei mir auf englisch mit deutschen untertiteln, weil es ein uk import ist)
ja es wär cool wenn man die sprache je spiel wählen könnte wie bei steam ^^
aber gut, von microsoft will ich jetzt auch nicht zu viel verlangen 

aber ich habe eine wirklich wichtige frage:
droht mein account gebannt zu haben?
ich habe heute einen 800 ms-punkte code einlösen wollen, da hat xbox live aber von mir infos bzgl rechnungsinformationen gefordert
meinen namen, meine postleitzahl und meinen wohnort habe ich korrekt angegeben, aber ich weigere mich meine telefonnummer und meine adresse anzugeben, wenn ich die punkte eh nur über prepaid karte beziehe und sollte ich je xbox live kunde werden, dann mache ich das ebenfalls über die karten

es besteht keine gefahr der "täuschung", da unter adresse "keine angabe" steht und bei der telefonnummer handelt es sich nur um 0en (also in etwa so: 004310000000 - vorwahl österreich+vorwahl wien) 

aber meine angst ist halt jetzt, dass ein microsoft mitarbeiter (zb bei einer routineüberprüfung) feststellt dass die angaben nicht korrekt sind bzw sie nicht den "erwartungen entsprechen"...drohe ich dann gebannt zu werden? oder würde es wenigstens davor eine verwarnung geben?

denn grundsätzlich sehe ich es nicht ein warum ich diese angaben machen soll, wenn ich eh nicht mit kreditkarte zahle - sie haben meine email adresse und meinen namen...das muss doch reichen

wie seht ihr den sachverhalt?
und meint ihr ich sollte den xbox live support kontaktieren, oder verschlimmbessere ich die situation dadurch nur?

herzlichen dank für euren rat


----------



## LoLTroll (3. März 2011)

du musst Angaben machen? Ich besitze meine Xbox seit 6 Monaten und haben schon einiges über den Live-Marktplatz gekauft.

Aber Angaben musste ich nie machen...und ich habe auch immer Punkte per PrePaid aufgeladen.

Hast du es mal unter dem Online Marktplatz versucht? 
Der Vorteil ist ja, dass du dort auch Punkte einlösen kannst, Spiele kaufen und diese dann vorgemerkt werden. 
Wenn du dann die BOX anmachst beginnt er automatisch zu laden.
Extrem nettes Feature, wenn es mal wieder angebote gibt, die man wahrnehmen will aber die BOX zu hause steht


----------



## RubenPlinius (3. März 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> du musst Angaben machen? Ich besitze meine Xbox seit 6 Monaten und haben schon einiges über den Live-Marktplatz gekauft.



ja ich hab seltsamerweise angaben machen müssen - und die felder einfach frei lassen ging nicht
würde ich eine kreditkarte zum bezahlen nutzen wäre es ja selbstverständlich dass ich auch die adresse angebe...
aber ich nutze ja prepaid karten gerade aus dem grund weil ich nicht unnötig private informationen angeben möchte :/

nur jetzt habe ich halt angst, dass das eventuel gegen irgendwelche richtlinien verstößt
ich habe viel gegoogelt und mir viele fälle angesehen wo leute gebannt worden sind...aber ich habe bisher keinen fall gefunden bei dem es bei nutzung einer prepaid karte und unvollständigen angaben zu prblemen gekommen ist...aber nur weil ich keinen fall gefunden habe, heißt es ja nicht, dass es nicht probleme geben kann

daher wollte ich euch fragen und wie das eurer erfahrung nach aussieht...
oder ist es am besten wenn ich den xbox support kontaktiere?


----------



## Fastfax (7. Juli 2011)

hab auch mal ne frage als relativer Xbox neuling.
wenn ich mir ein addon für LA Noire oder sonstige Spiele kaufen möchte brauch ich dazu einen Xbox Live Gold Account?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. Juli 2011)

Ne geht auch mit silber ^^ nur online geht nur mit gold


----------



## Lich Dragon (12. Juli 2011)

Also nen Kumpel wurde schon wegen Falschen Angaben gebannt. Aber er hatte alles Falsch angegeben. Also k.A.


----------

